# room for 2 overnighter leaving surfside



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

plan to leave friday 8/2 afternoon and return saturday 8/3 around same time. 
make sword and tile drops and hit boomvang in search of tuna. need experience offshore with own gear. msg me if interested.


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

decided to push back to saturday/sunday. 
if interested let me know


----------



## Bubblehead_688 (Feb 16, 2018)

I responded on your bluewater thread... yes... still interested. I PM'd you my number. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## gordaskipper (Feb 26, 2010)

Sent PM


----------



## fishingredcat (May 20, 2016)

PM sent.


----------



## beaugoza73 (Aug 6, 2019)

Hey bud me and my buddy are interested in going deep with you whenever it’s available again. We both have 25+ yrs experience out of Galveston and Freeport. We make a few deep drop trips and tuna trips a year also. Have our own gear and just want to go catch some good fish if possible. Give me a holler back bud.


----------

